# Rescue adult vs. puppy? What am I forgetting to consider?



## Kay8 (Jan 9, 2013)

Hello everyone,

This is my first post, though I've been reading for a long time. I’ve met Viszlas and am completely in love with the breed, but have never had one. When I was a child we had a Portuguese Water Dog, and I lived with my former housemate’s extremely active and smart Australian Shepherd mix for four years until they moved away. (It was the Australian Shepherd that gave me a love for energetic (ridiculously so!) dogs that need a ton of mental stimulation and a ‘job’ to do.) I’ve been on the waiting list with my local Vizsla rescue group for a while now, and am realizing that they tend to place their dogs with experienced V owners, and particularly to those with other Vs around and enormous fenced backyards. (Which is understandable.) So I’m starting to possibly, maybe, perhaps... consider a puppy. I’ve read through much of the archives on this forum and understand that most first-time owners are broadsided by the effort a V puppy takes, and that for a single person like me there could well be a sleep deprivation-induced nervous breakdown as well. So basically, are my expectations below reasonable? And please be kind if I'm way off course. I’m trying to learn and make sure I know what I’d be in for if I went this route!

I’m 31 and single with a one-bedroom apartment steps away from a state park trail and lake. No fenced backyard, but miles of woods for running and biking with swimming breaks. I am a grad student finishing my dissertation (which mostly takes place at home – good for a puppy) and teaching classes part time (away approximately 3-4 hours at a time… not great, but possibly workable). I had wanted a rescue because I wanted an older V that was already potty trained and sleeping through the night, plus had the major first-year vet expenses (vaccinations and fixing) over with. The positive thing about teaching only part-time is having the flexible schedule to be home for training, so the timing is right in that sense for a puppy… but with that comes a smaller income. I’ve socked away a dog emergency fund and budgeted $150-200/month for regular expenses, but I’m also not rolling in dough. So I had originally figured an adult rescue would fit best.

Now that I realize a rescue V might never turn up, I’m considering a puppy from a breeder. (The neighbor adopting a puppy a few weeks ago might have helped remind me how incredible puppies are as well. ☺) My expectations for this new line of thinking are:

-Contact a breeder and wait possibly up to a year once I find one that is a good fit. Fidget impatiently.
-Get puppy at 12 weeks. Not sleep for weeks or months afterward. Frequent trips outside (luckily I have a sliding glass patio door that puts me steps from grass for quick access). Frustration. Tears. Incredible puppy joy moments.
-Go to puppy socialization class, and think up new places to bring him/her every day. Trips all around town. Call up all my friends and have them bring their assorted kids and pets over for social exposure. Get chewed on a lot. Clean up messes. Lose security deposit at apartment.
-Go to basic obedience classes. Practice new skills daily (30 min split into small chunks?). Walk/play (not yet run) an hour in the morning and another in the evening in the park. Rely on mentally stimulating tasks (indoor training/games) to use up any remaining energy. (Would this be enough?)
-Eventually sleep through the night and move puppy to my bed from crate. Wake up to face licks.
-Intermediate obedience training. Write frantic posts on this forum to find out how to deal with training difficulties. Have mini-nervous breakdown, then get through the troublesome stage.
-Advanced training/canine good citizen test. Having followed the above steps, I will have a well-adjusted and rock-solid 2-year-old V (ah!). (I can almost hear everyone snorting.) 
-Train for certification as therapy dog. Volunteer at local library for those “kids reading to dogs” programs. Nursing homes visits, etc. Also, very important: train to wake me when my alarm goes off. (Train to make coffee in the morning…? If only…)
-Happily every after for next 10 years, a girl and her dog. 

Okay, so what have I forgotten about? Where am I wrong? And am I out of my gourd for considering a V puppy on my own? 

Thanks for reading, and thanks in advance for any tips!

Kay


----------



## emilycn (Jul 30, 2013)

Hi Kay,

I'm in exactly the same boat as you --- grad student with only a dissertation left and a little bit of teaching on the side. Like you, I also searched for a rescue and, upon realizing that Vs in rescue are really difficult to find, went back through the contacts that I had asked for rescue info from and luckily, my favorite breeder was expecting a litter soon with room on the wait list. I still have those moments at (3am) where I am mentally preparing myself for regretting my decision -- and yet, I can't wait to get my pup and enjoy every moment I have with it (regretful moments at 3am included). Fortunately, I do have a decent size yard, which seems to be the only difference between your situation and mine. And if I can do it, you can do it too. That, or we're both completely insane. I'll reevaluate my mental state after I get the pup and let you know just how crappy and worth it the whole puppy-hood stage is.

Emily


----------



## lonestar (Jun 2, 2013)

My first V was on my own. Although there's a lot of work, there's also a lot of joy..all of it yours. 

What I'd recommend is to look deep inside yourself..hopefully, as a grad student youre one of those introspective, self aware types... and ask if this is the time..pragmatically as well as emotionally..to really devote to a companion, and a baby at that. It was for me, and I was able to make the necessary adjustments in my lifestyle..it was easier than I thought b/c it wasn't "just" a dog. And frankly, it was a decision I never regretted.

Good luck! The answers you seek reside within yourself.


----------



## Kay8 (Jan 9, 2013)

emilycn said:


> And if I can do it, you can do it too. That, or we're both completely insane.


Yes! ;D

Amazing, the similarities, though; I look forward to hearing about your experiences. I see you're in NC -- too bad we're not closer (I'm in NJ) or we could have swapped puppy relief shifts! 

Thanks!

Lonestar: Thanks as well. Good advice.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

My husband and I have an 11 week old puppy. she is our 1st V. Yes you have it absolutely correct in what to expect and in waiting to get a puppy as there are long wait lists. We both work full time jobs and were in a serious car accident going to see our puppy so we both go to physiotherapy as well as work. I can tell you that we are both getting a lot more exercise, doing more laundry, getting fewer of our chores done, and finally starting to sleep better. However that doesn't mean she still doesn't let us sleep in even when we get the chance to. We also have 2 cats(indoor), 2 guinea pigs and a budgie all who get equal attention. Oh and not to mention- Usually we have to do a lot of nail trimming.LOL


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

Wow! I am super impressed with your research. (also had fun with your writing style and humor) Your expectations sound spot on. I loved how you put mental stimulation in there. Be forewarned that good breeders like to sell to experienced V owners with large yards and other Vs, as well. We started out with Oso in an apartment and some breeders wouldn't sell to us. 

Also, Oso couldn't make it a 3 full hours when alone as a pup and we had to hire a dog walker in the beginning for these time periods. Some dogs can hold their BM's longer than he could. But, for us it was an issue.

Another thing that popped out at me was the 12 week old puppy. There are different trains of thought regarding when it is best to get the pup. I think most common is 8 weeks. I wanted Oso before 10 weeks so that we could get a lot of socialization in before the 12 week mark. I would have to have a lot of trust for my breeder's socialization plan to get him at 12 weeks. 

Good luck!! It's quite an adventure, but it sounds like you are in it for the long haul. Will "A Girl and her Dog" be the title of your blog. ;-)


----------



## Kay8 (Jan 9, 2013)

luv2laugh said:


> Good luck!! It's quite an adventure, but it sounds like you are in it for the long haul. Will "A Girl and her Dog" be the title of your blog. ;-)


Definitely in it for the long haul! I just hope "A Girl and her Dog: Mistakes to Learn From" wouldn't end up being the actual blog title. 

Good to know about possibly needing a dog walker even for 3 hours. I'm good friends with a couple who live in the same building, and they're both dog people I trust, so they might be able to help out with some visits when I'd have to be away for longer than a couple hours. Otherwise I can look into dog walkers for the beginning if necessary.

The 12 week number... I'm not sure where I got that from, actually, but what you say makes sense: I vaguely remember one of Ian Dunbar's books saying a puppy should meet 100 (200?) different people by 12 weeks, so I guess that'd be asking a lot of a breeder!

Thanks for the encouragement!


----------



## Kay8 (Jan 9, 2013)

MCD said:


> We both work full time jobs and were in a serious car accident going to see our puppy so we both go to physiotherapy as well as work.


Thanks for the insight -- your schedule makes me think this might be manageable on my own but with far fewer time commitments. I hope you both recover quickly!


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Thx. We are both well on the way to recovering. You have the attitude and the insight. Go for it. A lot of times the breeder is just really concerned that you have the time commitment(crating time), and the time to devote to exercise and training. It is really I guess the right environment. Every breeder I spoke to in Ontario when trying to get Dharma had a questionnaire that you had to fill out and then be approved by the breeder. We then had to meet the breeder and the mom of our potential puppy.(Dad is offsite) Quite a process. But everything we went through and still are are sooooooo worth it. Vizslas are like no other dog!


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Kay8, you sound awesome. Go for it! 8)

Remember that the puppy is not a baby. Pace yourself and set boundaries. It will be a big adjustment if you are accustomed to free time & not needing to look out for anyone other than yourself. But you should be able to stay showered & rested once you get past the first night!

FYI, you will need to train the pup to settle while you are working on your dissertation. Otherwise, they can be quite persistent & clever about getting your attention. It is hard to type and give belly rubs at the same time.

Read Dunbar BEFORE AND AFTER YOU GET YOUR DOG to get started on the right foot.

Good luck--

VictoriaW


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Hello, Kay8, and welcome to the forums!! 

I'm sure you could experience success with a puppy!! Sounds like you are very well prepared, and have given it a lot of thought. Having said that, I'd like to put in a good word for adopting a young adult dog. That's how I got my Willie boy! ;D

Willie came to my home already having great house manners and "basic training". He was approximately two years old at the time. He was so much easier than raising a puppy... Plus, you get the added "feel good" benefit from saving a dog who is just down on his/her luck. 

I didn't go through any rescue group. I just searched the Internet faithfully, until I found a Vizsla in need. He was in a high-kill shelter (the county dog pound), sitting on death row. It's rare, but it happens. Either way you end up going, best wishes to you in your quest!!


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Sounds like you have thought through a lot and could offer a good home and time that a V pup needs. 

One thing that is always a red flag for me though when people in school mention getting a dog is what will you do when you finish school? So right now you are a grad student which means you have lovely breaks every 2 to 3 hours but how long are you going to be a grad student? Two years? A Vizsla lives for 12 years so please also realize that once you finish school your life decisions will be influenced by your pup for years to come. When you finish school are you going to work full time and have a long commute? Not if you have 2 year old V!

Can you do this? Of course you can and you have proven it by your thought through post. Please though realize the long road and not just the current situation you are in.


----------



## Kay8 (Jan 9, 2013)

born36 said:


> When you finish school are you going to work full time and have a long commute? Not if you have 2 year old V!


Very fair point, and one I've thought about but don't have a definite answer for. What would be reasonable for the typical (?) 2-year-old V? An eight-hour day without the long commute? An eight-hour day broken up by a short lunchtime visit? A longer visit from a dogwalker? The whole day at a doggie daycare?

In part, I want to aim for a Canine Good Citizen "level" since very well-behaved dogs are invited where most others aren't. The roommate with the Aussie would bring her to the office on very hot days days or days she expected to run long, and nobody minded (they loved it!). In my field, it's more likely I'll end up in that type of work environment than, say, on Wall Street working 60-hour weeks. But there's no way to know for sure what the future will bring, so it's a good point to keep thinking about. Hrm.


----------



## Kay8 (Jan 9, 2013)

mswhipple said:


> I didn't go through any rescue group. I just searched the Internet faithfully, until I found a Vizsla in need.


I've been checking Petfinder daily, based on your posts about Willie, actually! I'm still looking, but no luck so far. (I do occasionally have to talk myself down from driving to Ontario or Virginia or further based on a photo.)

I feel a little safer with the rescue organization since they foster first and assess what environment would be best for the particular dog (kids, no other pets, etc). I have small nephews and nieces who visit, and the possibility of unknowingly adopting a dog who isn't good around young children worries me. Maybe I need to rent a kid for any pound visits. 

So glad you've found Willie! The good feeling you mentioned is still a big part of why I want a rescue. The number of ribs showing on some of the adoptable dogs is heartbreaking.


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

I work in London with a 1 hr 30 minute commute. So I leave the house at 730 am and get home at 615 but my boy's day goes something like this. 

Up at 6am and we go into the fields for 60 mins 
Breakfast at 7 and then I am out at 730.
12 noon dog walker comes to collect him and he is out for a couple hours with her. Sometimes right up until 5pm but this isn't required
I then get home and take him for a 30 to 60 min walk. 

So it can work.


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

If I remember right, the rescue group up that way is pretty good. But I haven't dealt with them before. 


http://www.newhopevizslarescue.org/default.htm

A rescue dog can be a good way to go, given that they are often spay neutered, UTD on shots, crate trained, housebroken, and know some basic commands. 

Sometimes you can get some younger ones, but often the middle aged dogs, and older dogs are the real good ones. Everyone loves a puppy, but often, I think, give me an older dog any day. 
And they seem to appreciate it more. There is a special place reserved for people who adopt middle aged and older dogs in my opinion.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

It sounds like you know what you are getting yourself into and I think that you can definitely do this. You've gotten some great advice already, so I'll tell you a little about my situation. I'm also a single woman and I'm currently living with two of these crazy red devils. . 

Last year I had two other dogs (not Vs) and I wasn't actually looking for a third dog, but I happened to be at my vet's office when he showed me this sweet injured puppy that he had rescued. I honestly fell in love with him immediately, but I already had two dogs at home. I couldn't stop thinking about him and within two days, I was back at the vet's office to take him home - this was my first introduction to a V (and also to a three legged dog), I had no idea what I'd just gotten myself into! Over the next 6 months I had my hands full with a shark attacking, house destroying crazy monster, a geriatric dog (16 years old) and a 9 year old ridgeback mix. Then sadly I had to say goodbye to my 16 year old and suddenly my 9 year old too. Cash and I were devastated but I needed to get him a new friend, he was the saddest little pup I'd ever seen without his brothers. Then came Penny - I found her at the SPCA and she also had an injured leg (I'm a sucker for the underdog). Penny was quite the challenge, because her injury was still pretty bad when I got her, but after a little over a month of constant bandage changing on my part, she healed up great. Now I have two Vs (both are actually V mixes) and they are fantastic! Life is crazy and a little hectic at times, but I wouldn't give these two up for anything. I guess that I just told you that long story to let you know that if I could get through all that craziness by myself, you can definitely do it too!!

Keep checking with local rescues and also try calling some local vets - mine rescues dogs all the time and is always looking for forever homes for these sweet dogs. Good luck - you're in for a wild ride, but it's totally worth it!


----------



## Melissa_DT (Jan 9, 2013)

I also got my pup Bentley on my own (having recently finished my post-grad and working full time)and I think your expectations are very realistic. He was my first V, and in fact he was my first dog on my own (we had family dogs growing up). I live in a condo with no yard so I have to make extra effort to take him out and about, especially those first few weeks for potty breaks. There were many sleepless nights, stressful mini meltdowns BUT also many many rewarding moments when your pup finally starts to "get it". Not to mention the first night you finally get to sleep all night without being woken up is like Christmas! 

I have my brother come walk Bentley mid day while I'm at work (I am gone from 8-430) and we do plenty of hikes and exercise in the evening when I am home. I have had to modify my lifestyle a bit to accommodate raising a dog on my own, but most of my friends have dogs of their own so we all include dogs most times we get together. He's still only approaching 9 months now so I have many challenges ahead (and current - marking inside the house. Yikes) but patience, consistency and love gets me through it. Sounds like you're prepared to take on the challenges that come with young pups and, at least in my opinion, it's totally worth every hair pulling, tear shedding, and happy moment! He's my best buddy and is a great addition to my life! If a Vizsla is the dog for you, you can do it


----------



## Kay8 (Jan 9, 2013)

Thanks, everyone. You're all very encouraging and helpful! I'm still pondering, but did go ahead and email one local breeder who I chose based on what I hear about the temperament of her dogs. Still checking the rescue sites as well. 

There are a decent number of NY-NJ-PA-CT breeders who have been recommended on these forums, though some of course are more focused on producing show dogs or gun dogs. If anyone has a suggestion for a breeder in this area that you think would have dogs with the temperament to possibly become a therapy dog down the line, could you reply or PM me? 

Also, does anyone know: do breeders ever get dogs returned that they'd consider rehoming as adults? Or would those dogs stay with the breeder?


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Kay - did you see this little cutie??

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/26938748?rvp=1


----------



## Kay8 (Jan 9, 2013)

CrazyCash said:


> Kay - did you see this little cutie??
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/26938748?rvp=1


Yes! She's popping up on various Rescue Facebook pages. I've just emailed, and will follow up with a call in the morning. I imagine such a young cutie is going to be adopted lightning fast, if she's not gone already. Thanks for the heads up.

Another Penny like yours!


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

There was a 2 year old male neutered returned to one of the breeders here in Ontario not too long ago. He was rehomed quite quickly. This was posted on their web site. I found our puppy through the Vizsla Society Ontario. Also a lot of the breeders on this list will ship puppies for a fee and cost of a crate and will make the arrangements for you. Again it is just finding a suitable breeder, meeting the criteria, getting on a wait list or getting a puppy from an existing litter. We started looking in March and talking to breeders all over Ontario. We lucked in to getting Dharma from an upcoming litter that was due at the end of May, met Cheri and the parents, met her criteria and put down our deposit. We would have taken either a boy or a girl at that point but our preference was for a girl. Now we have the most wonderful of Vizsla puppies. Dharma is sweet but feisty and so very smart. Well worth the wait and the work to get her. She is our companion and our friend and sure keeps us hopping! Love her to pieces.


----------

